# 220V Wiring



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you got it. If you want to post the model of the saw you are getting, I'm sure someone here can tell you what receptacle you will need to install for the saw.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2008)

Both 220 and 11o will have a 3 prong plug. The 220 has one blade turned 90 degrees so you can not plug 110 into it.


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Mdbuilder said:


> I just ordered a new 3hp table saw, it hasn't arrived yet. However, I've been poking around and see references to a 3 prong plug which had me confused for a while .
> 
> Let's see if I have this straight. If the saw has a 3 prong plug and it is a 220V tool you've got 2 hots + a ground and can run it with a 3 wire cable, say a 12/2 if the tool calls for a 20 amp circuit. The connection in the sub panel would be ground to the ground bar, white and black to the 2 legs of the double pole breaker with a wrap of red tape on the white wire to denote it as hot. No nuetral is needed because the tool is 220V only.
> 
> ...


You are correct. Make sure to mark the white at both ends of the circuit.


----------



## Mdbuilder (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks JR, and thanks Billy - I knew the plug is different. Thanks Jerry, the saw is a Delta 3hp Unisaw. I don't have the manual for it as Delta doesn't have them on their website, I was looking over a manual for a Grizzly equivalent saw and they show the 3 prong 220 plugs. The only 220 circuits I have currently are dryer, range and a 50 amp RV socket. Those are all 4 prong and the difference made me think . I like to understand rather than just get the "this wire goes there" short list...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Or if you are in Canada you can use heatex cable.

http://www.nexans.ca/egy/equip/bw/nm_heatex.htm


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Joed I beleive I have seen that stuff at Home Depot but do people actually use it. Why wouldn't you just grab a chunk of 2 wire that you have lying around and use that.


----------



## Mdbuilder (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, got a good part of a 250 foot roll of regular 12/2. Better to use that with the price of copper these days...


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

Mdbuilder said:


> I like to understand rather than just get the "this wire goes there" short list...


That's great. And many of us enjoy explaining the details and reasons behind what we do. Maybe this site will interest you on plug configurations.

http://www.stayonline.com/reference-nema-straight-blade.aspx

Look at the 6-15 and 6-20. Most likely your saw will have one of these.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Mdbuilder said:


> Thanks JR, and thanks Billy - I knew the plug is different. Thanks Jerry, the saw is a Delta 3hp Unisaw. I don't have the manual for it as Delta doesn't have them on their website, I was looking over a manual for a Grizzly equivalent saw and they show the 3 prong 220 plugs. The only 220 circuits I have currently are dryer, range and a 50 amp RV socket. Those are all 4 prong and the difference made me think . I like to understand rather than just get the "this wire goes there" short list...


Try this for the manual. http://powertool.manualsonline.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Mdbuilder said:


> ... I don't have the manual for it as Delta doesn't have them on their website...


Ahh grasshopper, that's where you'd be mistaken!

This should get you going...page 6 shows the plug. Of course you didn't say LT a RT manual is also available.

Hope this helps!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

darren said:


> Joed I beleive I have seen that stuff at Home Depot but do people actually use it. Why wouldn't you just grab a chunk of 2 wire that you have lying around and use that.


If you already have the cable, sure use it. If not, that cable is an option for 240 volts devices.


----------



## Mdbuilder (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent, thanks Rippy! I looked on the delta site and got a "sorry that's not here" error...


----------



## Mdbuilder (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, I think I'm done. Anyone care to comment?

Tried to be as neat as possible, I could strip the cable sheeth back a little further on the 120 circuit on the left side. Dunno about that wire that comes up the left side and curves over the top, could have run it through the studs / up into the ceiling and down into the box. Also need one more wire staple...


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You can't staple the wire on edge like that. You need to lay it flat, otherwise looks good.


----------



## Mdbuilder (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, flat it is. It wasn't actually on edge - a bit of an optical delusion in the pic. But it wasn't flat either


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

looks ok, not great, but good for a DIYer. You should have come out the bottom of the panel with that wire on the left to make it cleaner. and a staple on the wire in the middle


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

That will do. Good job.


----------



## Mdbuilder (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'm whipped! Saw arrived today, got it moved down to the basement with a short assist from a neighbor on the front of the hand truck for the heaviest piece - did the rest myself. After about 6 hours of assembly she sits on the mobile base ready to cut wood . Need to run the wire from the junction box to th efinal outlet location tomorrow. I wasn't sure how long the cord on the tool was so I couldn't locate the outlet until I have the saw - bed time!!


----------

